# new rats!



## kimiko (Apr 17, 2013)

Meet the newest addition to my family! They're hairless rat sisters who are 4 months old. Just got them last night. I don't have names picked out yet, and I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## theratpack (Oct 5, 2018)

What about Pumpernickel Kolbenschlag for the one on the left and the one on the right could be named Moneybags Drillbit?


----------



## ratgodmike (Oct 5, 2018)

theratpack said:


> What about Pumpernickel Kolbenschlag for the one on the left and the one on the right could be named Moneybags Drillbit?


 I would have to disagree. Go to rat ****


----------



## theratpack (Oct 5, 2018)

*Ratgodmike unfriend me*

WOW NOT COOL I was a big fan of yours and then you curse at me? Go ahead and unfriend me if that's how you want to carry yourself. I thought we was friends and you was relaly cool' abut you are bad.


----------



## ratgodmike (Oct 5, 2018)

theratpack said:


> WOW NOT COOL I was a big fan of yours and then you curse at me? Go ahead and unfriend me if that's how you want to carry yourself. I thought we was friends and you was relaly cool' abut you are bad.


 what the FRICK are you talking about? I told you to go to rat club? I could tell that your knowledge on rats was limited so I was TRYING to HELP you OUT !


----------



## theratpack (Oct 5, 2018)

Omigosh! If you were telling me to go to rat CLUB than why the heck did it come up as ****. I call balderdash!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

kimiko said:


> Meet the newest addition to my family! They're hairless rat sisters who are 4 months old. Just got them last night. I don't have names picked out yet, and I'm open to suggestions!


Hello hello Kimiko! Your girls look so much like my hairless girls, who I named Solus and Prima. Sometimes half the fun of having rats is naming them  I will often take names from the Transformers universe, and go nuts from there. Good luck in finding a name for your girls! I'd help, but I generally name my animals weird names, LOL!


----------



## kimiko (Apr 17, 2013)

I decided on names - Penelope and Pinkie


----------



## FranklinTheRat (Oct 13, 2018)

*Names*



kimiko said:


> I decided on names - Penelope and Pinkie


 Congratulations for your new ratties and I love their names. Very beautiful.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

kimiko said:


> I decided on names - Penelope and Pinkie


Awesome names you chose! A dog I hope to adopt, her show name is Penelope. Pennie for short. Very cool stuff !!


----------

